# Happy Birthday Ahnold (02/22)



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful day and that you will be very very spoiled by your mommy! arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum: Happy Birthday Big Guy! :drum:
:clap2:Have a great day!:clap2:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AHNOLD!







HAVE FUN AND CHASE A CAT!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is one of my favorite pictures of the little guy - 









It was taken days before his 6 month birthday. (Unfortunately the Golden Gate Bridge is just over to the left, out of view of the camera.) He sure loved that trip to the beach!

*Happy birthday Ahnold! * Enjoy that Flossie!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ahnold from your sister Havana!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Ahnold! I remember holding you when you were just a tiny little guy. You would climb into the closest lap...and when you were a bit older, you would leap into the closest lap! Have a great day!

Here are some photos from April 2006 when Ahnold came over to play with Lincoln! Enjoy~


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ahnold arty:

I love seeing the pictures Kimberly & Jane has added of the birthday boy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Ahnold!!!! I am sure you will have a great day!!! Enjoy being spoiled I am sure!!!*


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AHNOLD!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ahnold!

I sure am proud of how handsome you are. Wishing you a happy day! (And to your sister Havana too!) Geez I am sure glad they don't collect "puppy support" or I would be one broke Hav! :biggrin1:

Love your dad Carlito XOXO


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Ahnold. So great to see those pictures. It would be nice to see those for everyone's birthday, to see the evolution of our little ones. 

Have a special day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ahnold!! Tell your mom we need an updated photo of you! All of the pics in this thread are terrific.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY AHNOLD!! HOPE YOU GET LOTS OF BELLY RUBS!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great birthday!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Ahnold. arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty:*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AHNOLD!!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy BD Ahnold, and Havana!

Kimberly, I remember seeing that photo before; nice again!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I bet you do!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ahnold!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy bday!!!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ahnold!


----------

